

Why the Facebook Instagram Purchase Was Worth Every Penny - justinireland
http://justinireland.com/how-facebook-could-dominate-advertising-and-why-the-instagram-purchase-was-worth-every-penny/

======
justinireland
I've been sitting on this theory for a couple of years but finally got around
to writing about it. The Instagram purchase makes sense from this perspective.
I believe this is the ultimate goal for Facebook and I see no reason why they
cannot achieve it.

